# best fat burning steroid



## SnBdr190 (Mar 31, 2006)

what is the best steroid for fat loss?  what are typical dosages or cycles?  im not concerned with putting on a lot of mass, merely hardening out.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 31, 2006)

There isnt a steroid that actually burns fat.  But some are better than others for cutting.  You would want something that is going to make you retain less water.  Primo, Winny, Anavar, Equipoise, Deca.  Im not into cutting so someone else would have to help you lay out a cutting cycle.  But good old fashion cardio and dieting are really your best bet if u just want to drop a few.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 31, 2006)

Fix your diet, because steroids are not dieting tools. T3, clen, usnic acid, sodium usinate, ephedrine and DNP are sometimes used along with a clean diet to aid in fat loss.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 1, 2006)

mattd46612 said:
			
		

> There isnt a steroid that actually burns fat. But some are better than others for cutting. You would want something that is going to make you retain less water. Primo, Winny, Anavar, Equipoise, Deca. Im not into cutting so someone else would have to help you lay out a cutting cycle. But good old fashion cardio and dieting are really your best bet if u just want to drop a few.


Why do you have Deca listed in there. Hell you'll retain water with deca. A lot of us throw a little deca in our cycles for the added water to help with lubing the joints.

As Mudge said Diet and cardio and use the gear to help hold some of your LBM and strength while cutting, but not as a fat loss.


----------



## jon79 (Apr 1, 2006)

diet diet diet, along with cardio


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 1, 2006)

And, yes, there are steroids that burn fat.  Tren is the best example.


----------



## mattd46612 (Apr 1, 2006)

I thought deca had much less water rention than others and that it helps the joints in some other way.  Like test or dbol make u retain water but are bad for the joints.


----------



## IRON MAN1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> And, yes, there are steroids that burn fat.  Tren is the best example.



True story. Tren helps burn fat as does all muscle building steroids. Tren is superior because i doe no aromatize. Remember more muscle mass equals a greater metabolism. Problem with some steroids such a D-BOL is the temporary water retention they cause.

Even Test Prop an IGF-1 producing androgen used with letro will harden you up. Mudge is right about diet-cardio being key but steroids do burn fat.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 2, 2006)

The absolute best steroid for cutting fat is named "Cardioiet"..You can get this at your local address. Eat good and then run around that local address.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 9, 2008)

mattd46612 said:


> There isnt a steroid that actually burns fat.  But some are better than others for cutting.  You would want something that is going to make you retain less water.  Primo, Winny, Anavar, Equipoise, Deca.  Im not into cutting so someone else would have to help you lay out a cutting cycle.  But good old fashion cardio and dieting are really your best bet if u just want to drop a few.



Deca make you retain a ton of water,, and a poor choice for cutting


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 9, 2008)

shit, didnt see how old this thread is


----------



## SupremoT (Sep 22, 2009)

Where do I buy Tren?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 22, 2009)

SupremoT said:


> Where do I buy Tren?



Not the kind of question that will be answered here.  Asking where to purchase illegal and controlled substances on an open board is a very bad idea.  No different than saying, "where can I buy heroin?"

/V


----------



## SupremoT (Sep 22, 2009)

Lol damn


----------



## ubergroover (Sep 23, 2009)

everyone reacts different. I cut on deca, but the last time I used winny I gained 8lbs of lean muscle in 8 weeks. So one can never tell how they react, which may be different than popular opinion.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 23, 2009)

Dont mean to hijack the thread but I have had this question for a while......I receive 200mg of testosterone thru a shot once a week and altho I love the results I feel (i suffer from low natural test) I am also worried how this will affect me during a cut...will it make it harder for me to look lean or hinder any dieting plans?


----------



## RoosterTX (Sep 23, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> Dont mean to hijack the thread but I have had this question for a while......I receive 200mg of testosterone thru a shot once a week and altho I love the results I feel (i suffer from low natural test) I am also worried how this will affect me during a cut...will it make it harder for me to look lean or hinder any dieting plans?



it will likely make it easier for you to run a calorie deficit while maintaining lbm


----------



## Rich020561 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Tough Old Man,
I know that the cardinal rule is that you don't ask for a specific store to get your supplies, but can you give me some suggestion as to where I might start to look for Cardioiet?  I have looked around and can't seem to find it!!!!!
Thanks
Rich020561


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 8, 2011)

All I can say to you Rich is DAMN!


----------



## J.thom (Jun 8, 2011)

Mudge said:


> Fix your diet, because steroids are not dieting tools. T3, clen, usnic acid, sodium usinate, ephedrine and DNP are sometimes used along with a clean diet to aid in fat loss.



exactly this


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 8, 2011)

Rich020561 said:


> Hey Tough Old Man,
> I know that the cardinal rule is that you don't ask for a specific store to get your supplies, but can you give me some suggestion as to where I might start to look for Cardioiet? I have looked around and can't seem to find it!!!!!
> Thanks
> Rich020561


----------



## endurance724 (Jun 8, 2011)

QuestionGuy, you should really try to get your HRT doc to do twice a week shots, once a week will have u going thru mood swings, im on trt as well and i inject my trt twice a week split up.


----------



## purplerain (Jun 9, 2011)

Rich020561 said:


> Hey Tough Old Man,
> I know that the cardinal rule is that you don't ask for a specific store to get your supplies, but can you give me some suggestion as to where I might start to look for Cardioiet?  I have looked around and can't seem to find it!!!!!
> Thanks
> Rich020561



Dude I ain't tryin to diss you but I have to ask. Was that a serious question?
Because the phrase "At your local address" means your house. The CARDIOIET is your house. Your not going to find it on the net.


----------



## vannesb (Jun 9, 2011)

kicka19 said:


> Deca make you retain a ton of water,, and a poor choice for cutting


Just completed cycle with deca and for me I lost 4% BF at minimum. My budy gained weight I think everyones body reacts different. Best advice was diet/Cardio


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

anavar is suppose to have fat burning proprties to it so i have heard and read and all so tren.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 9, 2011)

I've definitely heard tren does, I believe the explanation was "improved feed efficiency". At least that's the term used by farmers when they give it to cattle lol. Basically even if they're eating the same thing more of those nutrients will go to building muscle and less to sustaining fat, so even at the same level of calories one can drop some fat. 

I still can't tell if the cardioiet thing was srs though lol


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jun 9, 2011)

purplerain said:


> Dude I ain't tryin to diss you but I have to ask. Was that a serious question?
> Because the phrase "At your local address" means your house. The CARDIOIET is your house. Your not going to find it on the net.


 

bro go to the sponsor forums you might find what you looking for there


----------



## hawkcmc (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL the third time this thread has been resurrected.  Its like Jason Vorhees!


----------



## hawkcmc (Jun 9, 2011)

Correction the 4th it would seem.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 27, 2011)

Primo, Tren, Mast.


----------



## WantsWidth (Aug 27, 2011)

Purdue Power said:


> And, yes, there are steroids that burn fat.  Tren is the best example.



THIS


i've also had results from Winstrol........


----------



## RoidRage9 (Nov 2, 2011)

5th time now because  im on tren for the first time ever and I can see the fat loss in only 6 weeks the vascularity in my arms is shocking because before you could barely see my veins in my arms. ill never run anything other than test/tren again.


----------



## FordFan (Nov 2, 2011)

oldie but goodie thread


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 2, 2011)

yes this was informative


----------



## GBONEZ (Feb 9, 2012)

*tren acatate is by far the best*

i used it and saw results fast.....very fast i wont use anything else but winny with it...liked privion too...but tranbolone acetate is by far crazy good. 1st time it didnt eat right at all and lost weight fast. 2nd time i ate right and lost 40lbs in 2 months. not bullshitting!


----------



## GBONEZ (Feb 9, 2012)

*and.......*

i used clenbuteral (if thats spelled correctly) along side the 2nd time. but clen make you jittery, well more like the shakes.....not too serious thou, i didnt mind it at all. i trim down from the winter feast and train for ball and i only use clen, winstrol and my fav...trenbolone acetate


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

fuck usinic acid.....yuck....pgcl sucks too unless you like shitting.............if you like the needle so much use lipostabil


----------



## fireazm (Feb 9, 2012)

var


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 9, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Not the kind of question that will be answered here. Asking where to purchase illegal and controlled substances on an open board is a very bad idea. No different than saying, "where can I buy heroin?"
> 
> /V


 
anyone know where i can buy some good heroin?


----------



## Trenjunky (Feb 9, 2012)

They have done studies that have shown that the muscle mass-metabolism relationship is t true. They now say that it slows down your metabolism.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 9, 2012)

If you suffer from low T, test could help out.


----------



## KrfBB (Feb 9, 2012)

*Winstrol*



WantsWidth said:


> THIS
> 
> 
> i've also had results from Winstrol........



Saw this thread and thought I'd chime in with personal experience.  I was able to get really lean using Winstrol.  I have a pretty clean diet to begin with, but over the course of my cycle, it was amazing how much more cut I became on Winny without any changes to my diet or cardio routine.  When I started, you could see my six pack abs when I flexed, but otherwise, not so much.  By the end of the cycle, I had vascularity in my abdominals.  I had veins busting from my shoulders and upper chest.  This was a pretty dramatic change.  My cycle was Test 210mg/week, Deca 105mg/week, Winny 25mg eod.  This was on a doctor supervised HRT plan, btw (read damn expensive).  

But all good things had to come to an end...  My HRT doc ran blood work at the end of my cycle and my cholesterol was WHACKED by the Winny.  He wouldn't prescribe it again.  He did have me on niacin (1 gram/day), and fish oil (2 grams/day), but that still didn't seem to help me.  My HDL was down to 12 and LDL was up to 220.  Baseline was HDL 38, LDL 126.  Loved the cutting effect, but make sure you keep up with your bloodwork and take support sups.

With that said, I want to try some Tren sometime.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

tren does seem to have fat burning re-partitioning capabilities.............but everything else youre talking about is bloat gains vs dry gains.......pick your poison carefully


----------



## OnPoint88 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just do 6 months of HGH 2iu every 12 hours.


----------



## KrfBB (Feb 11, 2012)

OnPoint88 said:


> Just do 6 months of HGH 2iu every 12 hours.



Yes, I've heard about and seen people who have done HGH and it does wonders for body composition.  I'm currently researching GH releasing peptides -  cjc 1295 w/o DAC, ghrp-6, and ipamorelin.  my research subject is just about 15 days in and there are already noticeable changes to body composition.  The abdominal area is already noticeably leaner.  Exciting results just 15 days in.


----------



## Nivek (Feb 15, 2012)

KrfBB said:


> Yes, I've heard about and seen people who have done HGH and it does wonders for body composition.  I'm currently researching GH releasing peptides -  cjc 1295 w/o DAC, ghrp-6, and ipamorelin.  my research subject is just about 15 days in and there are already noticeable changes to body composition.  The abdominal area is already noticeably leaner.  Exciting results just 15 days in.


this sounds great,anyone others have tried?


----------



## collins (Feb 15, 2012)

i did a cycle with tren THAT I GOT FROM PARS and it workrd out great, i did lose boddy fat and in the right places.  couldnt take the sides anymore but it does work great on fat loss. good luck


----------



## KrfBB (Feb 16, 2012)

*Nivek...*



Nivek said:


> this sounds great,anyone others have tried?



To see what others are experiencing with these peptides, check out the "Research Chemicals" forum.  Lots of good info there.


----------

